# [Russian NR] One-handed 15.45 average Alexander Eryomin



## Snegcuber (May 21, 2013)




----------



## DaRealPizza (May 21, 2013)

I can't even get sup 20 with both hands


----------



## stevecho816 (May 22, 2013)

Nice! What's that H perm alg at 1:53?


----------



## Weston (May 22, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Nice! What's that H perm alg at 1:53?



I think its R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## antoineccantin (May 22, 2013)

Nice!
Very different turn style to mine.


----------



## uniacto (May 22, 2013)

DaRealPizza said:


> I can't even get sup 20 with both hands



do you mean SUB 20? haha

yes, that's a cool turning style


----------



## Snegcuber (May 22, 2013)

Weston said:


> I think its R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


not really, that was R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

Using 2 hands i can't do that !!


----------

